# HELP, rainbow Cichlid turning grey



## aurarist76 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am quite new with cichlids. I have a Rainbow Cichlid and usually he is bright orange with black stripes. I have noticed that he has turned grey with black stripes. Is there something wrong with him or am I doing something wrong. He is in a 29 gallon tank by himself. I have tried putting other fish with him, but he attacks them and eventually kills them so I have left him by himself. thanks for any info aquarist76.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Have you tested your water parameters? That'll be the place to start. Once you've done that (use an API master test kit, or take a sampling to a fish store and ask for the specific readings) post the results here, then we'll go from there.

In general, rainbows like to be in groups with other rainbows, though I don't know how many more you'd really want to put in a 29g, you might be able to get away with 3 total, mayyybe 5 but that could be pushing it. Test your water first, though.

EDIT
Also, how often do you change the water, and how much water do you change? What's your filtration? Can you also tell us the footprint (Length and width)?


----------



## aurarist76 (Jun 25, 2014)

I change my water about 1x per week and do about 1/2 water. parameters are all within normal range. fish is between 6-8 inches long. have tried putting another rainbow with him, he beat it up pretty badly(almost lost it), have put tiger barbs (3), killed one in less than an hour, tried a jack Dempsey and he chased it around the tank so much that it was always exhausted.
my filter is an aqueon quiet flow 20. the filter gets cleaned weekly.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

6-8 inches long and beating up on everything... Are you sure what you have is indeed a Rainbow cichlid as it doesn't sound like one? Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Personally I don't think any fish 6-8 inches long should be in a 29g tank.


----------

